# Focus Jam2 build thread



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

So, I recently purchased a Jam2 Pro 29er after owning 3 Levo’s. Great success with the Levo’s, just want to check out another manufacturer. 
My build so far:
-Upped to 150mm Lyrik Fork 
-DT Swiss HTC 1200 carbon hybrid wheels
-DVO Topaz T3 Shock
-Maxxis DHF / Aggressor 2.5 WT tires
-Fox Transfer Post
-Shimano 6000 button shifter to work with dropper remote
-Renthal Apex/ Carbon 35mm
-Ergon Seat
-Ergon grips
-Tec battery pack.
-HT ME03 pedals.
-XT 165mm cranks

Bike is disassembled and waiting for wheels to arrive from Germany. Lmk how you like your Jam2 and if you have any tips etc. Jam on!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Let's see, the things I've done to my Jam2 (27.5" version)

Ergon saddle
Ergon grips
780 mm bars
T.E.C. battery pack added
Shimano XT pedals
and that is it

Things I think about doing to the bike but don't actually need at the moment

Avalanche cartridge for the fork or maybe a new DVO Diamond fork altogether
Bike Yoke dropper if the current RockShox one dies
finding an inexpensive 2.8 tire that will last as I ride 11 miles on the road to get to the trailhead and so burn out rear tire pretty quickly.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

How do you like the ergon seat?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I like Ergon saddle just fine. The stock saddle isn't all that great IMO and I can't think of a bike I've bought where I kept the stock one on for any length of time. Just for grins I may fit my road bike's Brooks leather saddle onto the Focus, it may be more comfortable on the way to the trails but may not allow easy movement to get back on the bike.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah the stock seats can be weak. I covered those lame graphics with camo tape! I wish they weren’t subliminated. Mines Olive green. How are you liking the rear suspension?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I actually like the graphics (I too have the olive green bike, it gets lots of complements). 

I find the rear suspension adequate but would love to have a more supple fork. I have a Orbea Rallon with a 160mm Bos fork that really soaks up the bumps and the RS Revelation in comparison doesn't have the adjustments to really make me happy overall with it, either it is too soft and blows through the travel or it is way too stiff and won't react to small bumps and makes for a bouncy ride. So I have either to live with it as is, lay out $1k for a DVO Diamond or $400 for an Avalanche cartridge. I've heard good things about the Diamond and how adjustable it is but thinking while writing this message it occurs to me that there are other forks in this price range that I need to look at as well such as Cane Creek or MRP or ?? I may just call Avalanche to get their feel on what they can do for me, I am at the upper range of their weight tables and over it by 10lbs when kitted up for riding so I'll see what they think.

The rear shock would be next to look at but I have it in a pretty decent setting right now, I do get more pedal strikes than I'd like but any more air pressure and the rear end stops tracking and starts bouncing off all size rocks.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Glad you like the graphics, have you added tokens - spacers, in front and rear? I weigh 205 in riding gear and always have to add a token in fork and spacer in shock.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Yep running one spacer in the fork, haven't taken a look inside the shock to see what it came with, the fork had two spacers inside it from the shop and I removed one and liked it better.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Just ordered some sweet XT 165mm cranks.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Just ordered some sweet XT 165mm cranks.


Hmm I may hold out for 160mm, I'm not sure going from 170 to 165 is enough of a change but just in case where did you get them?

I'm about to call Avalanche Downhill to see what they say about making a damper for my RS Revelation.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Holland bike shop. - in Holland!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Called Avalanche today and talked to Craig for quite awhile. They haven't seen a RS Revelation fork yet so do not have cartridges on hand for them and would need to get the fork in house first. He said he had about a dozen calls for a Revelation setup but is so busy with Lyrik and Pike orders he isn't in a great hurry to solve the issue. I am going to send him my fork so he can take the measurements he needs and in return he said he'd install the cartridge for free (normally $100 if done by them) but the bike will be down for about a month while it all gets done. 

Craig wasn't too excited about the RS Delux RT shock and says it really limits any tuning he can do without special machining to get more compression adjustments. Debating sending it in anyway as opposed to buying a different shock that may also need work. Another issue he raised is that the new metric sized shocks (like the one on the Jam2) are almost impossible to buy as RS is only able to keep up with orders for complete bikes and the supply chain isn't there to allow purchase of a shock only yet. Maybe that DVO Topaz would be the go to option at this point, what size did you get Gutch?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I believe the DVO Topaz is the way to go. I haven’t ridden it yet, but knew that the RS, would not match my Lyrik fork and needed a beefier Shock. I bought a 210 x 55 from Jenson USA. I used Active Junky and had a coupon.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I figured the 210 X 55 non-trunion version was the one, thanks for the confirmation. Still highly conflicted on whether to go the Avalanche damper route and have the bike down for a month or just go with a DVO Diamond and see if that would work for me. I think I'll do a deep dive into the Clydesdale forum and see how the larger folk are getting along with a DVO, I know some have had good success with the Avalanche damper and that is how I found about the company. Sigh, decisions decisions.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

No worries, is yours a 29er? I’m very shocked that you removed a token and you’re not blowing thru the stroke?


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> No worries, is yours a 29er? I'm very shocked that you removed a token and you're not blowing thru the stroke?


27.5+, not finding a setting whereby I don't either have too soft a fork or too stiff. Tried two tokens but the fork felt really harsh and wasn't giving me any better travel. For now I'm running one token, 92 psi with LSC set 3 clicks from open and rebound at 4 clicks from open. That gives me an ok ride but compared to my BOS 160mm on my normal bike it really isn't anywhere near great. I think it is the mid-travel performance that I want to improve, things that the OTT feature on a Diamond fork or the Avalanche damper are supposed to help with.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Decision made, the fork is boxed up and shipping to Avalanche tomorrow.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

The fork is in the mail and I just ordered at DVO Topaz for the rear. I just like my more premium shock on the Rallon and figure the Focus deserves something a bit more adjustable than the RS Deluxe RT. Fingers crossed that the fork and shock will play nice together.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Nice, gonna be a good set up. Fore sure that Focus needs higher end suspension.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Make sure you also order the correct mounting hardware, unless you want to press out your old stuff. It's 25x8mm top AND bottom. Just installed my Topaz, sweet!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Make sure you also order the correct mounting hardware, unless you want to press out your old stuff. It's 25x8mm top AND bottom. Just installed my Topaz, sweet!


Great info! I'll get right on that.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

FYI, Holland bike shop is good. They delivered my 165mm XT cranks today.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll keep them in mind if I decide to go to 165. My Topaz should arrive today but I don't have the mounting hardware yet, ordered direct from DVO but don't have a confirmation from them yet on shipping. Avalanche got my fork on Monday so hopefully they will be able to get to it in good time so I can get the Jam back on the trails.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

Zinfan said:


> I'll keep them in mind if I decide to go to 165. My Topaz should arrive today but I don't have the mounting hardware yet, ordered direct from DVO but don't have a confirmation from them yet on shipping. Avalanche got my fork on Monday so hopefully they will be able to get to it in good time so I can get the Jam back on the trails.


I'm still on the fence deciding between the Levo or Focus. I've heard from other riders that the motor on the Levo makes the least noise. This is very important to me as I like the solitude while riding. I almost bought an electric bike 3 years ago but decided to wait because of the motor noise especially while climbing. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I have no experience with the Levo so can't help you out. If you watch this video, starting at 7 minutes in they ride a Bosch, Brose and Shiminao bike and film it for noise so you can get an idea on what those motors sound like.


----------



## dustyman (Feb 13, 2007)

The reply was for "Gutch" since he mentioned that he owns both bikes. Thanks for the quick response and the link. The video said the Brose motor is quietest. 2nd went to Bosch and third went to Simano. Interesting the bike I rode had a Bosch motor.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I have only ridden the Shimano E-8000 motor so can't compare the three but I don't find it too noisy and I like the way it performs on the trail.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Topaz T3 arrived today and it looks like a sweet item. Still waiting on the fittings from DVO and have yet to even see an email about my order, I'll call them on Monday to see what is up. I pressed out the fittings from my RS shock but while the center axle was fine the end caps must have a different design as they wouldn't fit flush with the shock mount so I just have to wait for the proper parts to arrive.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

dustyman said:


> The reply was for "Gutch" since he mentioned that he owns both bikes. Thanks for the quick response and the link. The video said the Brose motor is quietest. 2nd went to Bosch and third went to Simano. Interesting the bike I rode had a Bosch motor.


My build is almost complete, than I'll ride it and let ya know my thoughts vs. the Levo. I've owned 3 Levo's. Btw, my Focus is a 29er, XL and weighs 46#. I dropped 2 pounds with Carbon Dt Swiss Wheels.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

FYI, Anyone putting a topaz 3 on their Jam2 make sure you have clearance! Mines a XL and with the extra battery, it barely clears! Also, had to trim the mode switch.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Well that isn't great news, I have the large frame so I guess we will see when my mounting hardware arrives if it will work.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I posted for you. Keep everything orderly in case you need to return. Also I’m at 245 psi in shock, cycled after 50 psi. 200# in reservoir and 4 out on rebound. Feels good, no bands as per DVO initial advice. This gives me 30% sag. Haven’t rode hard yet...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Btw, those aren’t my riding pedals!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

I will do a test fit and see if flipping the shock upside down might make for a better fit, I notice the SAM2 has the shock flipped compared to the JAM2


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, I mean what would be the difference?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

The Sam2 linkage looks different.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

It does but I did a quick internet search and it appears that having the shock upside down does not affect the action or the shock so we shall see. I can't test fit it as I still don't have the fork so no way to put the bike on the ground and check the range of motion.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

The Topaz fits! By a whisker though. My first attempt I installed the shock right side up and right away I could see there wasn't enough clearance for the linkage movement to compress without the shock hitting the TEC battery. I tried installing the shock upside down and that would have worked great but the upper diameter of the air can just touched the seat tube so that was not going to work. While contemplating my next move I noticed that the battery mounting bar (called the bone bar by Focus) had slots for the mounting bolts and my bar was in the lowest position available so I loosened it up and slid the bar up the downtube as high as it would go before tightening it up again. This turned out to be just enough clearance for the Topaz, I've cycled the suspension up and down and it clears the battery. The climb switch won't clear just as Gutch showed on his but I'm not going to cut it down as it is only the lockout position that isn't available and on this ebike I feel I don't need the lockout that much. Without the battery installed it will all work great.

There is still plenty of room to install the battery with the mounting bar in it's highest position and I may try to find someone to extend the slots so I can try to get even a bit more clearance for the shock, the slots are countersunk so I don't have anything that can do that at home.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

👍 good deal!


----------



## jfkbike2 (Feb 8, 2005)

How do you guys like the Topaz shock? I changed out the wheel set to Tune hubs and Nexti rims (29") and am running McFly 2.8 tires. Also changed out saddle, stem and bars to my liking. Also put on a smaller cassette as I did not need the super low gears for my area. Have not touched the suspension yet but am thinking that should be next.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I need more time on the Topaz to give a fair evaluation, so far it feels really good. I’ve literally changed everything except for the frame, di2 and brakes!


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Still awaiting the return of my fork from Avalanche so no impressions from me. I hope to get the fork back next week.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

https://ebike-mtb.com/en/shimano-steps-e7000-motor-introduced/

New Shimano e7000 motor set and I like the new mode switch design, makes it much easier to fit a dropper post lever on the left. Depending on cost I would love to change out to this new design.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Zinfan said:


> Still awaiting the return of my fork from Avalanche so no impressions from me. I hope to get the fork back next week.


Dude, post a review on that damper once you get it dialed. I'm deciding between the avalanche and the charger2.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Dude, post a review on that damper once you get it dialed. I'm deciding between the avalanche and the charger2.


Will do, I'm hoping to get the fork back this week (but the holiday probably means no) or next. It's too bad that the RS Revelation spec'ed on the Focus Jam2 is a newer version of the fork and Avalanche needed my fork to measure the changes thus taking my bike down for a few weeks.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Zinfan said:


> https://ebike-mtb.com/en/shimano-steps-e7000-motor-introduced/
> 
> New Shimano e7000 motor set and I like the new mode switch design, makes it much easier to fit a dropper post lever on the left. Depending on cost I would love to change out to this new design.


Yeah, I ordered the SW 6000 switch from Germany a month ago. Never showed up. I'll look into the 7000 switch. Push buttons like the 6000?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I just ordered the Grip 2 36 for my Rip 9. Running a Lyrik 160 and Topaz. It’s a great set up. DVO suggested no bands anywhere and max out the bladder.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Gutch said:


> Yeah, I ordered the SW 6000 switch from Germany a month ago. Never showed up. I'll look into the 7000 switch. Push buttons like the 6000?


Looks like push buttons but not available until Sept according to the article.


----------



## Zinfan (Jun 6, 2006)

Got the email confirmation that Avalanche has sent me my fork back! Should be here on Wednesday but knowing the USPS in my town they will probably just leave me a pink note telling me to pick it up at the main office on Thursday. Nevertheless I can't wait to check it out.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

Gutch said:


> View attachment 1204919
> 
> 
> Hey - looks like your frame started out as the 27.5 Plus pro?
> ...


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks, no it’s the 29er pro.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks - the dims on the frames look to be the same and both in that sweet color. 

Do the 29’er and the 27.5 plus share the frame?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

I have no idea.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

Gutch said:


> I believe the DVO Topaz is the way to go. I haven't ridden it yet, but knew that the RS, would not match my Lyrik fork and needed a beefier Shock. I bought a 210 x 55 from Jenson USA. I used Active Junky and had a coupon.


Hey Gutch - followed your advice and picked up a DVO from Jenson. Any set-up advice you can give now that you've ridden it?

I am 200# kitted out, ride the front range of Colorado, so lots of rock gardens and some drops but in general I like to keep the rubber on the dirt!

thanks much,
Chuck


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Read post 32. It works fine for me. I leave it in open 100% of the time. Not worried of robbing pedal bob on an ebike! I sped up my rebound a click or 2. Everybody’s a little different, I like my bikes set up a little more “chopperish” like my dirt bikes as I tend to ride in attack over the front a little more.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet - thx.

Looking for a Yari to replace the Revelation (decent reviews for the $)

Anybody take their Jam 2 to 160mm?


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Mine was 140mm stock 29er. Is yours 150 stock 27.5? If so, 160 no biggie


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

It’s the 27.5+ 140.

150 would be a good start but I’m such a hack and like to crush the gardens that I fear I’d be bottoming out the 150 with any kinda sag.

My trail whip is an Sb 5.5 and has 160 and while I never thought I’d need that much, now I can’t think of riding without it - especially on a bike that is 20# heavier.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Tokens and tune my friend.


----------



## chuckinboulder (Mar 31, 2011)

*The Jam2 is a sweet ride!*

Hey all - my build post is way overdue (cause I've been riding so much!)

Here's the beast on Slickrock in Moab earlier this Spring...







My mods':

- Lyric 160 Fork 51mm offset
- DVO Topaz with 1 pos/neg air chamber band each (I weigh 200 kitted out)
- Ibis 742/942 Carbon wheels, I went Mullet and put the 29'er on the front
- Yeti carbon 780 bar
- Ergon grips
- XTR Chain
- Minion DHF 29 x 3.0 Front for the big days and a DHF 29 x 2.6 for general trail riding. Paired with the stock 2.8 Rekon in the rear
- WTB Seat
- XT Pedals
- Tec Pack
- E7000 Shifter 
- Shimano 170 Dropper
- 4 Piston XT Brakes

I gotta say switching to the 29'er front made all the difference for me. The bike rides more like my analog Yeti 5.5 now and with the 160mm travel Lyrik, it's more slanted to the enduro size of the biz. I found the original 140mm 27.5 to be too twitchy at speed so the slacker HT angle suits my style and terrain better.

The DVO is a great upgrade, and really well designed so that it's user tunable. It takes a few weeks to learn the in's and out's of how the adjustments make a difference, but once dialed it's got a wide range of rideability.

I have mixed vibes about the 29 x 3.0 Minion. It's a great tire, especially for the rough rocky stuff, but with such a big volume casing you lose trail feel. The 2.6 is more of a point and shoot, lighter option.

Switching to a 170mm dropper was great in general since I am 6'4". I've been pleased with Shimano's version, it works every time and has a decent adjustment on the lever position.

4 Piston brakes should be stock on all eMTB's in my opinion. The funny thing was all I had to do was buy a caliper, Focus had already spec'ed the heavy duty hose.

The Shimano motor is pretty quiet, maybe just louder than the belt drive Brose. I dig that Shimano updated the software and I can now adjust all three levels. Really though, I'd rather have 4 levels to choose from. That way I could turn them all down and then have a "super boost" when really needed.

One interesting aspect which I've seen on all the eMTB's out there is that the shifting is really abrupt in the Boost or turbo mode. Especially dropping down to the smaller cogs. I switched to an XTR chain and may go to a better cassette. Drive trains in general on ebikes are the weak point I've learned.

I bought the extra Tec pack, and use it nearly every ride. Typically I'll use it first and then ditch it on the trail and loop back for it. The bike actually seems to like the extra heft that the battery adds - smoothing out the ride.

My buddies all have Levo's and while those are nice well-rounded packages, I do like the Jam2 for the lighter weight and battery flexibility.

My one beef is that I wish Focus would offer a 500W Tec pack battery option. Then I could roll on boost all day long as my posse all have two batteries for their Levo's and I have to conserve and work harder to keep up on the long days.

For the flexibility of the platform and the power-to-weight ratio the Jam is a hard bike to beat.

Oh, and I have to give a shout out to San Diego Fly Rides. They gave me a solid deal, and are prompt on any questions I have.

If you are out on the Front Range of Colorado PM me and we'll JAM!


----------

